# For those who use "Millers Professional Imaging"



## eric-holmes (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been looking into their mounting services. I was wondering what people have used and their opinions on them. Like the double weight matboard or the foam board.


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2010)

Mount board and foam board will warp unless framed and both are easily damaged if dropped.

Gatorboard won't warp as rapidly and may suffice for a couple of years unframmed without warping.

Dry mounting any image seriously reduces it's lifespan. The mount absorbs moisture and other contaminants from the atmosphere. It expands and contracts as it does so, pulling the print to and fro as it does so.

If you don't mind that the print will only last a few years go ahead and have it dry mounted.

If you have expectations of the print surviving a couple of hundred years, something different has to be done.

The alternative is to hinge mount an image so it is not irreversably attached to the mount, and is able to float under a mat, expanding and contracting of it's own accord and not being pulled around by the mount.

Guide to Preservation Matting and Framing (Preservation, Library of Congress)

Documounts :: Documounts 101


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 20, 2010)

I was really just thinking for using it for a show. I can't afford to have all the prints framed and matted.


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 21, 2010)

They also have styrene and masonite.


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump once again, I need some advice on this. They don't offer Gatorbaord.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 21, 2010)

Eric

Did you see this link from Keith? - Documounts :: Documounts 101


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldn't find where that explained the differences in the difference options.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Millers is the same as Mpix.  It is the same company with the same lab.  Use Mpix pro, if that is the way you want to go.

They do a fine job, and actually, out of all the canvases I use, they still do the best work.  And it will save you a few bucks


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you have misunderstood me. I already use Millers. I was just wondering about their different mounting options, what the difference is between them and who likes to use which ones.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally, I like the PVC mount.  I used to use the masonite, but this is better and less expensive.


----------



## Nikkor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with bennielou - I use Mpix and I love their gallery wraps. I have several in my home and offices even.


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

> They don't offer Gatorbaord.



They call them 'stand outs'. I'm pretty sure Miller's offers them as well but I haven't checked my catalog in a while so I could be wrong.


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 21, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Personally, I like the PVC mount.  I used to use the masonite, but this is better and less expensive.



Is the PVC mount similar to the Styrene mount? Here is a link to their options... Mounting


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like the PVC mount. I used to use the masonite, but this is better and less expensive.
> ...


 

Hi Eric, yes it is styrene.


----------

